# Sticky  Facebook Links.....



## BmoreTrue

does anyone here use Facebook? We could have a gopitbull.com facebook group if there are!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

I use Facebook.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

baahh. i have a myspace but its only to promote my music.. and thats about it

www.myspace.com/ozwreckin


----------



## BmoreTrue

Andrew Reamer - Baltimore, MD | Facebook

FRIEND ME!


----------



## Pits4Life

Im on facebook, add me!

Sarah Griffin | Facebook


----------



## BmoreTrue

i made a facebook group for gopitbull.com.
Moderators: If there is a problem with this let me know and i will take it down. If your on the facebook i can make u admin

GoPitbull.com | Facebook


----------



## Pits4Life

BmoreTrue said:


> i made a facebook group for gopitbull.com.
> Moderators: If there is a problem with this let me know and i will take it down. If your on the facebook i can make u admin


awesome


----------



## GOODGIRL75

im on fb jennifer dziurda add me pleez


----------



## Pits4Life

GOODGIRL75 said:


> im on fb jennifer dziurda add me pleez


can u put a link to your profile bc when i searched for your name there are a ton of matches with your name. i dont wanna add the wrong person lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I'm on facebook....

Whitney Nie - Raleigh / Durham, NC | Facebook


----------



## BmoreTrue

ForPits&Giggles said:


> I use Facebook.


post a link!


----------



## BIG_N8

I'm not on Facebook a whole lot, but i joined.


----------



## BmoreTrue

BIG_N8 said:


> I'm not on Facebook a whole lot, but i joined.


post a link


----------



## xx69felicax

I love facebook!

Felica Rush - Sarasota, FL | Facebook


----------



## MY MIKADO

I just joined facebook about 2weeks ago

Sharon Nordrum


----------



## redog

Bmore I was just talking about a gp group there. wheres the link???


----------



## BmoreTrue

redog said:


> Bmore I was just talking about a gp group there. wheres the link???


GoPitbull.com | Facebook

i think that should work


----------



## rscan925

i have facebook but im never on it.. i got a myspace tho..haha ill add my empty facebook too tho..haha


----------



## BmoreTrue

rscan925 said:


> i have facebook but im never on it.. i got a myspace tho..haha ill add my empty facebook too tho..haha


Facebook > Myspace haha


----------



## FloorCandy

I just started using it...
How can I be so up on other web stuff, but Facebook is like a foreign language lol.

Anyway, I don't know how to link to my profile, but I am Got.Jowls


----------



## MY MIKADO

I really to upload a profile picture. I hate dial up sometimes.


----------



## BmoreTrue

FloorCandy said:


> I just started using it...
> How can I be so up on other web stuff, but Facebook is like a foreign language lol.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know how to link to my profile, but I am Got.Jowls


is this you? dude you are in Baltimore? me too!

Got Jowls - Baltimore, MD | Facebook


----------



## FloorCandy

BmoreTrue said:


> is this you? dude you are in Baltimore? me too!
> 
> Got Jowls - Baltimore, MD | Facebook


That's me. I live a bit outside of the city.


----------



## Daynes

me

Login | Facebook

hmm did that work lol


----------



## BmoreTrue

FloorCandy said:


> That's me. I live a bit outside of the city.


where abouts?


----------



## spnall4

I'm constantly on....I do have a myspace page as well but I rarely use it.

www.Facebook.com/ian.fernandez55

Feel free to add me


----------



## American_Pit13

Bunch of facebookers up in here!


----------



## Carriana

Search Names: Carrie Randal | Facebook


----------



## razors_edge

facebook.com/davor.mandir BAM!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Search Names: Derrick Thomas Pike | Facebook


----------



## mypitsnameisamare

I'm on Facebook.

Log In | Facebook


----------



## megz

hmmm, not sure if this will work....
Login | Facebook

yep it worked


----------



## PitBullHappenings

Login | Facebook


----------



## Gnarley44

*im on facebook*

Login | Facebook


----------



## TacoFlavoredKisses

Danielle Terrell - Dallas / Fort Worth, TX | Facebook

My FB add.


----------



## Boostedzc

Login | Facebook


----------



## Marty

I just found out tonight you can PM/chat on face book, I had a message come up on there and I was like WTF is this 

I'm Marty Desey on there


----------



## Carriana

megz said:


> hmmm, not sure if this will work....
> Login | Facebook
> 
> yep it worked


All it does is take me to my home page


----------



## meganc66

HOPEFULLY THIS WORKS:
MEGAN'S FACEBOOK


----------



## CraziNate

Nate's Facebook

Hopefully it works


----------



## American_Pit13

I am there!!! 


Link is in my sig


----------



## tonina

i use face book Also! 

Tonia Zammit


----------



## aimee235

Login | Facebook


----------



## Marty

I don't do facebook that much but I on there...

Marty Desey - Atlanta, GA | Facebook


----------



## SMOKIN HEMI

Login | Facebook

Login | Facebook


----------



## tzbart

Well hell this is kinda old...But figured it was best to add on here than start a new thread.

Login | Facebook


----------



## TashasLegend

Im on facebook.....Kiomi Cottrell


----------



## Czar

<---facebook King David


----------



## geisthexe

Here is my facebook link if anyone would like to add me 

Facebook / Deb Vigil


----------



## Boostedzc

Add Me Names Michael I'm Out of Va 757 Stand Up lol

Login | Facebook


----------



## bahamutt99

Lindsay Biddle | Facebook


----------



## pitbullmomma

I'm also on Facebook. I'm on all the time. I hope that worked.

http://www.facebook.com/rhbryant


----------



## Hot Sauce

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

If that didn't work, search me. Tasha Ballenger


----------



## RiahMaRedNose9

im on facebook

Daniel Dunn | Facebook


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

I'm on Facebook! (No thats not my real name)
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=profile&id=100000339593443http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?ref=profile&id=100000339593443


----------



## erik

im on fb all the time. erik childers


----------



## Lex's Guardian

I just joined!
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000588430222


----------



## beccaboo

Becca Wattles | Facebook

heres me


----------



## D.J

i have facebook ill defo join


----------



## D.J

http://www.facebook.com/darrian.joseph?ref=profile#!/darrian.joseph?ref=profile


----------



## CraziNate

Heres mine again...

Nate Green | Facebook


----------



## beccaboo

CraziNate said:


> Heres mine again...
> 
> Nate Green | Facebook


ty for the add


----------



## CraziNate

beccaboo said:


> ty for the add


No problem!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

LOL I'm there too see if you recognize my dogs when I send you the request It is strange seeing "real" names.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Reposting! http://www.facebook.com/BittersweetEmbrace

my real name is Anntannise Carnegie, but you can call me Annie or Carmen! (whichever suits u better)

also when you post the url of your homepage, if you take off the "?ref=profile" at the end of the URL it will come up as your username and profile instead of "Sign Up Facebook"


----------



## Firehazard

I joined the FB group page, I agree; odd seeing real names. LOL


----------



## Mcleod15

Joined the group page, I'm the only one there with the last name Mcleod.


----------



## Nizmo

finally. i have come to the dark side
Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Black Rabbit

OMG I have to get on this thing you call facebook  Some one will have to help me out I'm a little special lol :roll::roll:


----------



## Krystle_Ann

kg420 said:


> OMG I have to get on this thing you call facebook  Some one will have to help me out I'm a little special lol :roll::roll:


HAHA It is one of my stupid addictions. It wouldn't be so difficult if they would stop changing everything, but you will get used to it 

Mine is: http://www.facebook.com/kprice


----------



## x-Marky-x

Omg, I wasn't ever really going to do this, bu since everyone is I might as well as blend into the trend..
Mark Denno | Facebook


----------



## Nizmo

aint nothin to it but to do it


----------



## NinaThePitbull

Nizmo said:


> finally. i have come to the dark side
> Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


i came across either your facebook, or mysoace or something when I found out you were 19-20 yrs old? 
Is this true.
If so , you carry yourself in a much more mature and dignified manner. Hats off to you brother, you act more like a man then many twice your age.


----------



## eddy

i'll join eddy gomez and anyone else who would like to add me are welcome


----------



## megz

try again...
Meghann Woodard | Facebook

if not just search meghann woodard


----------



## echs332000

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## smokey_joe

How did I not know we had this?

Oh well, I just joined.


----------



## American_Pit13

Man its been awhile since I came to this thread. I had to ad so many peoples!


----------



## Wingman

Heres my link: James Boyd | Facebook


----------



## Cujo's Mom

Don't know how to do the link thing but look me up under Luz Cordero it's a black & white pic. hehehe look foward to adding you guys as my FBB's.


----------



## Krystle_Ann

I just went through and added a bunch of people since I have nothing better to do here at work


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

Rascal The American Pit Bull Terrier and Friends | Promote Your Page Too


----------



## Black Rabbit

Finally got me a facebook here you guys go for who ever wants to add me 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=100001336373624


----------



## coppermare

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=548875611#!/profile.php?id=736435560


----------



## SapphirePB

Here's mine
http://www.facebook.com/EddieR111


----------



## Aireal

i have one 
Aireal Bridges | Facebook


----------



## Indie

here's a link to me: (or at least I think so!)
Welcome to Facebook
Also joined the gopitbull group


----------



## duckyp0o77

Welcome to Facebook
idk.. its all private though


----------



## EckoMac

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## aprilortego

April Ortego Mayeaux | Facebook

I am also, on facebook


----------



## Mach0

Freddie Velazquez | Facebook

For those who want to add me just put a message that says who you are so I know it's not a bot lol


----------



## NewBully

How do you post a link for facebook i cant find the links anywhere


----------



## Mach0

Click on profile then copy the URL address


----------



## megz

facebook page for work. please add and watch the adoptables photos!

Josephine County Animal Shelter | Facebook

we are a kill shelter, to a point. if a dog is adoptable they don't have a time limit. problem with that is dogs only do okay for so long in a shelter situation before the dog goes "sideways", as we call it. 
we are a county entity but yet recieve no money from the county. we run off of dog licenses and donations...that is it!!


----------



## TheStunnah

http://www.facebook.com/TheStunnah
did this work?..lol..If not Just Search Up Samantha Ngawaka


----------



## rebeccayhb

yay i joined too!


----------



## truepits92

HEY GUYS just wanted to bump up this thread and let you know I added everyone on here (that I could) and give you my URL if anyone wants to add me and to let others post up their URLS 
SHELBY's FACEBOOK


----------



## American_Pit13

Mines always in my sig


----------



## ashes

[email protected]


----------



## Pitbull Palace

Better Late than Nevva

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1655419687


----------



## Nickp28

I'm on Facebook!

Welcome to Facebook | Facebook

Please add me... I hope that link worked from my phone..


----------



## angelbaby

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
I think I have most of you but heres my link If I dont.
dont think it worked. can add Angel Ponder


----------



## Laughter777

http://www.facebook.com/LuckyLRanch


----------



## circlemkennels

here is mine 
Jessie Kelley Maynard | Facebook


----------



## PerfectPit

I'm on Facebook: add me
Tana Gow | Facebook


----------



## Luvum

My facebook
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000200281443


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Aubrey Lee | Facebook


----------



## SuthernStyles

StaffyDaddy said:


> baahh. i have a myspace but its only to promote my music.. and thats about it
> 
> www.myspace.com/ozwreckin


What kind of music? And where in the south?

Heres my myspace music page. Its a mess, but check it...I tried urs and was gone.

http://www.myspace.com/jramatizedjoshpellom


----------



## Eagle

///////////


----------



## MISSAPBT

FACEBOOK

Livy Thompson is meeee!


----------



## ames

http://www.facebook.com/amycon


----------



## MamaTank

I'm also on facebook! 
Amber Nicole Tanksley | Facebook


----------



## ZildjiansMommy

*Facebook?*

Add me pitty friends! & go to the note that says "Wont you help a friend?"
Its for my friend brenda that is going to make a calender to raise money for her little 7 yr old cousin that has cancer.

Christina Parsons | Facebook


----------



## Black Rabbit

that's so sad to see kids with cancer. I'll definitely help


----------



## apbt2010

i have a fb if anyone wants to add me feel free too 

look up anna placzek, and it will have a pic of cali bear an myself


----------



## Chevys And Pitties

I'm on facebook!!!! lol

Kayla Morehead Weichel | Facebook

I'm usually on all day, the perks of a stay at home mom. lol


----------



## save_HUTCH

Greg S Hutchison | Facebook


----------



## Diggit

*facebook*

hello fellow pit bull lovers!!  add me!

[email protected]o.com


----------



## angelbaby

reminder to new members there is a gopitbull face book group and if you join there is a group chat avail through that as well. 

Log In | Facebook


----------



## Cheytmo

http://www.Facebook.com/cmorehead


----------



## Cheytmo

Chevys And Pitties said:


> I'm on facebook!!!! lol
> 
> Kayla Morehead Weichel | Facebook
> 
> I'm usually on all day, the perks of a stay at home mom. lol


I'm a Morehead too!!
http://www.facebook.com/cmorehead


----------



## doughboi

Zaibrian Knowles


----------



## babygirl~bootsie<3

i'm on fb but not sure how to share a link. Diane Schroeder Zephyrhills, Fl.


----------



## babygirl~bootsie<3

http://www.facebook.com/#!/diane.schroeder.9469

will this work??


----------



## hashbrown

https://www.facebook.com/jeff.redford.5

Add me :woof:


----------



## Jackie

I'm on FB too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plimbvaca

https://www.facebook.com/groups/mihai.bogdan/ apbt balkan area. join us. is a group dedicated to working apbt from eastern europe

https://www.facebook.com/groups/gaedog.europe/ game dog europe. group for european dogs and all over the globe


----------

